# Pouvez vous me conseiller



## mich101 (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjours je veu macheter un ordinateur 
se que je fait 
-je download des flim ... oups... c vilain sa 
-facebook email
-texte, photoshop

Des ami mon dit d'aller avec un mac car il brise moin souvent ou il plante moin souvent 

Mon ordi roule toujours 24/24... c pas bien sa..

jai passer 2 tour pc en 2ans ... sa fait de l'argen!
 Alors j'ai pas peur de mettre de l'argen !!!

que penser vous


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Janvier 2009)

Modérateur, merci de déplacer le message dans Switch !

En ce qui concerne ton choix, un Mac peut être approprié mais un fixe car le portable qui tourne h24 c'est pas très bon. Après il faut s'habituer à l'environnement Mac OS X qui change beaucoup de Windows, mais tu ne seras plus embêter par les virus

PS : Bienvenue sur Macgé !


----------



## mich101 (14 Janvier 2009)

je pense pas a macheter un laptop ... loin de la  un ordinateur de bureau que je veu 

je suis un peu allaise avec mac os x et sa me fait pas vraiment peur lol


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Janvier 2009)

mich101 a dit:


> Bonjours je veu macheter un ordinateur
> se que je fait
> -je download des flim ... oups... c vilain sa
> -facebook email
> ...



Y'a du boulot quand même.


----------



## mich101 (14 Janvier 2009)

que voulez vous dire?


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2009)

Ce que Ed raconte est incompréhensible...
Même sans fautes...


----------



## mich101 (14 Janvier 2009)

ok suprimé mon poste alor si je radot je comprendrais ....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

mich101 a dit:


> que voulez vous dire?


 
Parmi tes utilisations, tu as mis "texte" or ton message est limite incompréhensible.

T'inkiête pa moi ausi j'en faits touts plains


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

mich101 a dit:


> Bonjours je veu macheter un ordinateur
> se que je fait
> -je download des flim ... oups... c vilain sa
> -facebook email
> ...


 
Je te conseille un iMac même si certains sites déconseillent d'en acheter maintenant.( mise à jour possible).
Pour le modèle je pense (d'après ce que tu as décrit) que le modèle à 2.8GHZ serait parfait pour toi.


----------



## mich101 (14 Janvier 2009)

c'est le g5 sa?


----------



## maverick1984 (14 Janvier 2009)

Non c'est l'imac alu le G5 date d'il y a 2 ou 3 ans (on me corrigera). Si tu veux c'est son évolution


----------



## mich101 (15 Janvier 2009)

mais se model serai t'il bien pour moi Apple iMac G5 17'',  1.5 Gig de RAM,  500 Gigs disque dur,  Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard), un ami veu me vendre sa


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Janvier 2009)

mich101 a dit:


> c vilain sa





mich101 a dit:


> c pas bien sa..





mich101 a dit:


> sa fait de l'argen!





mich101 a dit:


> c'est le g5 sa?





mich101 a dit:


> un ami veu me vendre sa



_*ça!!!!

ça, ça, ça! 
avec un C cédille, bordel! 

On ne s'achète pas de mac tant qu'on ne sait pas écrire ça!   *_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> _*ça!!!!
> 
> ça, ça, ça!
> avec un C cédille, bordel!
> ...


sa, c'est bien vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

mich101 a dit:


> mais se model serai t'il bien pour moi Apple iMac G5 17'',  1.5 Gig de RAM,  500 Gigs disque dur,  Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard), un ami veu me vendre sa



Sacré Mich-mich !!!!


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> _*ça!!!!
> 
> ça, ça, ça!
> avec un C cédille, bordel!
> ...




*Bah ouais quoi ! Comme dans çalça par exemple, ou encore çardine ou même çac-à-main *



_(non mais sérieusement, dites-moi qu'il y a des anciens qui créent à tire-larigot des double-pseudos pour jouer aux nioubs et se marrer, parce que là on atteint la limite du genre non ? :mouais_


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Janvier 2009)

On a peine à y croire, c'est net.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Salut tout le monde, 

vous ne répondez pas à la question.

Si tu cherches un nouveau imac n'achètes pas celui de ton ami( un peu vieux à mon goût).

Pour les nouveaux modèles : je pense que le 2.66 GHZ pourrait te satisfaire.Mais si tu télécharges des films et que tu les regardes sur ton ordinateur, la dalle des 24 pouces *SERAIT* de meilleur qualitée.

Tout dépend de ton budget.

Ps: certains sites déconseillent d'acheter des Imacs maintenant.


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2009)

infoamat a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> vous ne répondez pas à la question.



Sé paske on na rien konpri


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Je pense qu'on peut gentillement lui dire  qu'il y a des règles à respecter.Moi aussi je fais des erreurs d'orthographes.

Bon, c'est vrai que c'est un peu dur à lire...


----------



## mich101 (15 Janvier 2009)

Mais pourquoi certains sites déconseillent d'acheter des Imacs maintenant ?

Je n'ai pas entendu parler de ceci!%@


----------



## maverick1984 (16 Janvier 2009)

mich101 a dit:


> Mais pourquoi certains sites déconseillent d'acheter des Imacs maintenant ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas entendu parler de ceci!%@


Parce que une mise à jour imminente (attendue depuis novembre) est prévue. En fait ils ne déconseille pas d'acheter l'imac actuel qui est déjà très bien mais juste d'attendre une éventuelle mise à jour. 
Pour ma part je n'ai qu'un conseil a te donne, si tu en as besoin et qu'il te convient comme il est n'hésite pas;


----------



## iZiDoR (16 Janvier 2009)

infoamat a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut gentillement lui dire  qu'il y a des règles à respecter.Moi aussi je fais des erreurs d'orthographes.
> 
> Bon, c'est vrai que c'est un peu dur à lire...



 sa s'est surs 
Sinon je prendrais un imac car le portable va te coûter cher pour ton utilisation.... le G5 a au moins 3-4 ans... cherche plutôt des occases avec  processeurs intel.... 

PS : ya pa de tour avec limac  il prnds juste la plasse dun ecrant


----------



## pismomaniaque (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

L'iMac actuel (alu) restera dans ce design  encore un moment ( probablement 2 ans ). Ce qui est attendu est une nouvelle souri voire un nouveau clavier de type multi-touch et un nouveau système d'exploitation ( snow-leopard) qui ne tournera que sur les iMac-intel 64 bits. Les évolutions de l'iMac actuel vont porter essentiellement sur le microprocesseur ( 8 coeurs ). En clair le prochain iMac sera plus performant comme toujours ! Mais je ne pense pas qu'il sorte avant le mois de avril ou mai, quant à  Snow-Leopard ce ne sera pas avant juin. Tout ceci n'est que mon opinion et ne doit pas être considéré comme du pain béni !
Ceci dit, au regard de ce que tu souhaites faire, l'iMac actuel te fera de longues années et même les anciens dès l'instant où il est équipé de processur intel 64 bits


----------



## crayon (16 Janvier 2009)

mich101 a dit:


> Bonjours je veu macheter un ordinateur
> se que je fait
> -je download des flim ... oups... c vilain sa
> -facebook email
> ...



 Pense a prendre un logiciel d'Orthographe...


----------



## iZiDoR (16 Janvier 2009)

crayon a dit:


> Pense a prendre un logiciel d'Orthographe...


c'est vrai mais toi pense à répondre à la question la prochaine fois pour que ce post soit un peu constructif... 
sans rancunes


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Janvier 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> sans rancunes



OK.

Mais sans "s" alors.
Parce que s'il n'y en a pas, ça ne peut pas être au pluriel.


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK.
> 
> Mais sans "s" alors.
> Parce que s'il n'y en a pas, ça ne peut pas être au pluriel.



T'es lourdingue là ! En plus tu ne réponds pas à la question, nananèreuh


----------



## crayon (16 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> L'iMac actuel (alu) restera dans ce design  encore un moment ( probablement 2 ans ). Ce qui est attendu est une nouvelle souri voire un nouveau clavier de type multi-touch et un nouveau système d'exploitation ( snow-leopard) qui ne tournera que sur les iMac-intel 64 bits. Les évolutions de l'iMac actuel vont porter essentiellement sur le microprocesseur ( 8 coeurs ). En clair le prochain iMac sera plus performant comme toujours ! Mais je ne pense pas qu'il sorte avant le mois de avril ou mai, quant à  Snow-Leopard ce ne sera pas avant juin. Tout ceci n'est que mon opinion et ne doit pas être considéré comme du pain béni !
> Ceci dit, au regard de ce que tu souhaites faire, l'iMac actuel te fera de longues années et même les anciens dès l'instant où il est équipé de processur intel 64 bits


Salut
 Bon comme le but c'est de conseiller et de donner des conseils , je suis a 100 % d'accord avec  "pismomaniaque" l'iMAC est un très bon choix , si en plus tu veux avoir Window 
ce n'est pas un problème avec Boot camp ou Parallels Desktop 
cela fonctionne . Mais l'OS de MAC même avant Snow Leopard
c'est une merveille , de plus tu auras i Life 9 gratuit . Il y a même un logiciel d'orthographe avec Safari


----------



## iZiDoR (16 Janvier 2009)

lol 
sa dairives la 
On va se faire gronder.....


----------



## Aekold (16 Janvier 2009)

Un iMac c'est un très bon compromis surtout compte tenu de l'utilisation que tu fais de ton ordinateur. 

PS : Un ordinateur qui tourne H24, ce n'est pas mal. C'est fait pour.


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Janvier 2009)

Moi je suis pas trot d'accord avec Aekold car un ordinateur n'est pas fait pour tourner H.24 notamment un ordinateur et vu que les iMac sont équiper mini carte mère comme les laptop, les composant chauffent plus. A long terme (3 ans) une panne matérielle à de fortes chances de survenir


----------



## mich101 (16 Janvier 2009)

Je ne savais pas qu'il sortirai des nouveau imac !!!!

J'ai trouvé un peu d'information sur se sujet ,  écran 28 po ??
  mais aucune information sur la date  

je devrai attendre alor !


----------



## iZiDoR (16 Janvier 2009)

LOL Mich, sérieux, c'est pas pour remuer le couteau.... mais en 3 phrases .... 





mich101 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'il sortirai*T* des nouveau*X* imac !!!!
> 
> J'ai trouvé un peu d'information*S* sur *C*e sujet ,  écran 28 po ??
> mais aucune information sur la date
> ...



Sinon au lieu d'attendre, je te conseille d'aller voir là 

Ps: pour le 28" ... ce sont que des rumeurs..... et les rumeurs........
L'imac actuel est très performant , c'est une bonne machine surtout pour ton utilisation. Le 24" est déjà énorme car en plus ils sont en 16/10ème.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

mich101 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'il sortirai des nouveau imac !!!!
> 
> J'ai trouvé un peu d'information sur se sujet ,  écran 28 po ??
> mais aucune information sur la date
> ...


Mois jé lue écrant 34 pousses&#8230; Jé vue une foto sépa un féique.


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Mois jé lue écrant 34 pousses Jé vue une foto sépa un féique.



faut pas trop bouffer de galette, c'est dangereux pour ta santé ...


----------

